# Mohkg rom requests



## Mohkg

Hello guys its mohkg or aka mohammed i would like to know what u would like to see in a new rom like features and theme wise im building for u so say what u like begin.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## iwasblown

hey mohkg i used to be a vibrant user and really enjoyed the cleaning scripts that were written into the installation could you write those and could you include titanium backup with the rom? Can you also make an app that will let us add ringtones to the phone in the settings menu? An ice cream sandwich dialer/call log/phonebook would be real cool too. Also what about a clear glass lockscreen blue from ics. an aosp call log wouldn't hurt. ics sounds are cool. extension 4 overhaul would be cool too. not to mention bLn. that's pretty much all i can think of right now, now that i just thought of it, the samsung keypad is pretty cool too. and maybe you can configue it to handle wifi downloads during calls that would be cool.


----------



## Mohkg

Ok i will do

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## crackmulah

i too would like to see titanium come with the rom. that would slim my setup process down by a good bit.

I would also like to see new music controls that we have been talking about. How are they coming? have you figured it out?

how about the ability to change the notification backdrop just like lock screen and homescreen? I dont know if that is possible, but who knows your pretty smart lol


----------



## bykr_dude15

What happened to the other thread?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## skeptic186

bykr_dude15 said:


> What happened to the other thread?


Unfortunate thread drift. Best left behind.

Looking forward to another great Moh rom!


----------



## Superfreak

Along with everything working as it should and smooth, a good battery life. 

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## foreverloco

bykr_dude15 said:


> What happened to the other thread?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


he got called out on kanging other ppls work and taking credit for it (aka pulling a rev) then turned around and bad mouthed the roms and devs he kanged from so he had the thread deleted before more ppl found out


----------



## fatboy547

I told u guys to go over to xda. Try out dewizzed 2.5.2. Honest to god the best rom for us atm

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohkg

I deleted other thread do to bs

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mohkg

foreverloco said:


> he got called out on kanging other ppls work and taking credit for it (aka pulling a rev) then turned around and bad mouthed the roms and devs he kanged from so he had the thread deleted before more ppl found out


Youre username describes u alright 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## comoc85

So...no Google Wallet then? That was just bs? Awesome. Is there another dev that DOES actually have google wallet working or at least close to it that you were going to use once they released it? That is what i was most interested in and if you do indeed have it working, I feel like you would be able to put up a rom without much trouble as you said it was going to be in your V5 release. If that can't be done I'll do what I should probably do anyway and support a trusworthy development team.


----------



## cjclemens

So Mohkg you going to start all over with v5 or is the one I downloaded last night still good. Your work is really good and I have not had one problem yet with any of your roms.


----------



## vabeach454

Get the Party Started then. It's OPEN SOURCE!! KANG it and give some props and move on. I personnaly like TouchWiz, so kick a nice one out Bro, you know Themed to the max and the new 009 faux Kernel. Look at the Turkbey ROM in GS II. I have a GT-I9100 as well as the T-MO GS2. There v32 is off the chain.


----------



## vabeach454

comoc85 said:


> So...no Google Wallet then? That was just bs? Awesome. Is there another dev that DOES actually have google wallet working or at least close to it that you were going to use once they released it? That is what i was most interested in and if you do indeed have it working, I feel like you would be able to put up a rom without much trouble as you said it was going to be in your V5 release. If that can't be done I'll do what I should probably do anyway and support a trusworthy development team.


I dont think our T-989 Supports Google Wallet. I Believe we would at least need a new Secure SIM Card.


----------



## Mohkg

Its portable

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## erictran

Mohkg said:


> I deleted other thread do to bs
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using
> 
> RootzWiki


hi Mohkg. start fresh brother. I suggest using skyrocket rom and darkside kerkel to start and work from there. I try the alien rom on our device it work very well far as performent and battery are outstanding. try to port skyrocket to our device I know you can do it and do it better.


----------



## Watcher64

Dude just fess up to it, what is so hard about just giving credit ...

I was even nice on one of your other ROM's and PM'd you that you had left some stuff in the init.d directory that was clearly written by other devs ..

Tried to be nice about it, tried to keep it on the "down low", but you are just too full of yourself to just admit you got caught, and give some credit ...

You DO some great modding work, I will not say you do BAD work, because you don't , just IF you use other peoples work, admit it , you do enough stuff well that you should be able to take credit for that ...

Yes this stuff is all open source, and no REAL harm, but damn have some respect!!!


----------



## gwojo22

Mohkg said:


> Hello guys its mohkg or aka mohammed i would like to know what u would like to see in a new rom like features and theme wise im building for u so say what u like begin.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Hay Mohkg, are you going to post a fix for wifi calling on ver5?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## fatboy547

Hes a straight kanger. If u ppl think hes legit u guy r dumb for supporting him. Go xda there's some real devs. Eugene just got the phone.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher64

fatboy547 said:


> Hes a straight kanger. If u ppl think hes legit u guy r dumb for supporting him. Go xda there's some real devs. Eugene just got the phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Yeah but XDA is full of of a bunch of MODs and DEVs on power trips, and so many noobs that it is hardly worth the trouble ...


----------



## soicyboy

I would like to see Google Wallet and Face Unlock. You said that it was already working on your s2. This is how you separate your rom from others


----------



## tdizzle404

soicyboy said:


> I would like to see Google Wallet and Face Unlock. You said that it was already working on your s2. This is how you separate your rom from others


"This is how you separate your rom from others" <--- HIts the nail on the head.


----------



## fatboy547

Hes waiting for other devs to have that option then he'll copy it . Kk figured id help u guys by informing u of the better roms. K keep waiting for him. Gluck

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watcher64

I suggest , open up any of his previous ROM zips, I'd start with V2, look in the build.prop and in /system/etc/init.d , Look in the scripts, even the script names, open them up with a text editor and look at them ...

You can go through them yourselves ...

This is back before he was giving ANY credit , look at the earlier ones as well ...

Like I said, it is not that he does not do some good work, but he is a modder not a dev.

I am not trying to start trouble with the kid, but he just needs to grow up, and man up, put out some good modded ROMs with proper credit and move on ...

HE is NOT building from source, he is NOT making his own kernels, he is barely doing his own build.prop and init.d , you could have the same thing if it was just a theme and mods ....

So everyone that is defending this "poor kid" , needs to take a healthy dose of reality ....

NOW on the other side, some very nice graphics, some very good combinations of tweaks, and overall a pretty good experience, but none of it is anything new ...


----------



## Mohkg

Monday nite im posting my google wallet version and not using anything from eric ima use a new base

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mohkg

fatboy547 said:


> Hes waiting for other devs to have that option then he'll copy it . Kk figured id help u guys by informing u of the better roms. K keep waiting for him. Gluck
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Ok i have to say this according to ure username ....shut up fatass had to let that one out 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Siresh

Mohkg said:


> Monday nite im posting my google wallet version and not using anything from eric ima use a new base
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Well there is the confession.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsd424

Ah well Mohkg, looks like im heading back to xda. Thanks for the awesome rom and nice run. Blessings everyone!!!


----------



## Mohkg

Siresh said:


> Well there is the confession.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Congession as in using his init.d folder
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mohkg

dsd424 said:


> Ah well Mohkg, looks like im heading back to xda. Thanks for the awesome rom and nice run. Blessings everyone!!!


Come back monday nite for google wallet version 
Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Siresh

Mohkg said:


> Congession as in using his init.d folder
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Confession, because in your own words "I don't use anything of yours." But whatever.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## ge3kswag

damn....would everyone let it go.........dude had a great rom with many chgs to make it different from the Tuesday rom. Even if he used the base, he chged so many features, added his own tweaks. who cares... it's called "open source" meaning "shared source." if he didn't wanna give credit, oh well. the rom he made was great and i'm sure if he puts out a new one, lots of people who are talking shyt will download if it's got a working google wallet.


----------



## lcg1519

Mohkg said:


> Come back monday nite for google wallet version
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


 Not picking sides. I want the best rom for my phone...don't care where it comes from. I'll be waiting until Monday night to check out Wallet...then I'll see what I want to use. In reality, I can't want for Gingerbread to go away...I need ICS on this phone. This gingerbread crap is for the birds. Mo, you've done a great job so far...the past is the past. Learn from any mistakes and move on. Keep your head up kid!


----------



## notit

Is it possible to enable the native sip settings for the tmo gs2? I saw a fix for the international version that doesnt work on the t989.


----------



## darkside79

Mohkg said:


> I deleted other thread do to bs
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Sooooo all the hard work gone then huh?.so you give up making Roms then? If so then that sucks!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## crackmulah

darkside79 said:


> Sooooo all the hard work gone then huh?.so you give up making Roms then? If so then that sucks!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


did you even read the op? its just deleted due to terrible conversation, he is still working on a great rom for us.


----------



## nowayout84

idc about all that crap.. lol give me a good Rom as you have been giving us and im good. anything that would improve my battery life, speed up the performence, wifi calling, better reception. faster 4g. great theme. im good. lol


----------



## LoveistheGroove

Mohkg said:


> Come back monday nite for google wallet version
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


I just want to say please don't be discouraged. People on these forums are MEAN, whether they have a point or not. You're 17. If you forgot or didn't give credit, well, don't do that again & move on. 
Your ROM is the best, kanged or not. Jug is WAY slower, Alien has poor aesthetics, blah blah. Please don't go away. I love this ROM and I'm not crying over Wallet. My debit card is less likely to break if I drop it during a purchase. ; )

You're awesome, Moh. Keep up the incredible work. Just give whoever credit so people will stop whining. Do I need to post an anti-bullying video on here? "It gets better," Moh...









Sent from My T-Mobile Galaxy S II


----------



## mordenk

LoveistheGroove said:


> I just want to say please don't be discouraged. People on these forums are MEAN, whether they have a point or not. You're 17. If you forgot or didn't give credit, well, don't do that again & move on.
> Your ROM is the best, kanged or not. Jug is WAY slower, Alien has poor aesthetics, blah blah. Please don't go away. I love this ROM and I'm not crying over Wallet. My debit card is less likely to break if I drop it during a purchase. ; )
> 
> You're awesome, Moh. Keep up the incredible work. Just give whoever credit so people will stop whining. Do I need to post an anti-bullying video on here? "It gets better," Moh...
> 
> Sent from My T-Mobile Galaxy S II


I 100% agree....

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Thursday

Mohkg said:


> Congession as in using his init.d folder
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


You used way more than my init.d folder, ENTIRE ROM COPIED....ADMIT IT AND ILL LET IT ALL GO...I PROMISE


----------



## Mohkg

The whole rom wasnt copied juggs was the base rom for it not tuesday shit il i did is use ure tweaks

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## damngood98

Mohkg, if I were you, I would just issue an apology. Get that out of the way. When you do start a new thread, issue credit. Who's base you've used, who's tweaks you've added, what tweaks are yours. Most users don't give a crap as long as it's a good rom. I know I would still flash something from ya. Everyone will get over this. You're young and you're learning. Hope you do the right thing bro.


----------



## Watcher64

To all the people saying "they don't care" , ok here is what is going to happen with that attitude ..

The Dev's that are making ROMs that Mohkg is using for his base are going to go away, because it is going to piss of the DEVs that put their hard work and time into giving the community something FREE and to see it ripped off without any credit ..

There will be fewer ROMs for Mohkg to use as a base.

You will end up with OLD ROMs because nobody else is going to make them for you people that do not show any respect.

You might as well go back to stock rooted, because shortly that will end up being the best "base" .

So Yeah say "you don't care" piss off every actual dev that is making these things , and would be making new ROMs from source when it drops, just because some kid cannot grow a pair of balls and admit he "borrowed" other peoples works..

So on that note, get your noses out of this kids ass and make him grow up a little, before you just piss off the rest of the community and all you have left is a brown nose and one modder ...


----------



## gwojo22

LoveistheGroove said:


> I just want to say please don't be discouraged. People on these forums are MEAN, whether they have a point or not. You're 17. If you forgot or didn't give credit, well, don't do that again & move on.
> Your ROM is the best, kanged or not. Jug is WAY slower, Alien has poor aesthetics, blah blah. Please don't go away. I love this ROM and I'm not crying over Wallet. My debit card is less likely to break if I drop it during a purchase. ; )
> 
> You're awesome, Moh. Keep up the incredible work. Just give whoever credit so people will stop whining. Do I need to post an anti-bullying video on here? "It gets better," Moh...
> 
> Sent from My T-Mobile Galaxy S II


 same here. I'm currently running your ROM with Darkside kernel and it's smooth and fast. Only thing missing for me is wifi calling. 
When someone puts out another ROM I'll try that one.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Watcher64

Mohkg said:


> The whole rom wasnt copied juggs was the base rom for it not tuesday shit il i did is use ure tweaks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Ummmm Bravia and Xloud did not work correctly in Jugs, but they worked in Tuesday, and they magically appeared in your "NEW" ROM, so I highly doubt you used jugs as a base , just man up ....

Yeah I know logic is a bitch, which it seams that does not matter .....


----------



## Siresh

Watcher64 said:


> To all the people saying "they don't care" , ok here is what is going to happen with that attitude ..
> 
> The Dev's that are making ROMs that Mohkg is using for his base are going to go away, because it is going to piss of the DEVs that put their hard work and time into giving the community something FREE and to see it ripped off without any credit ..
> 
> There will be fewer ROMs for Mohkg to use as a base.
> 
> You will end up with OLD ROMs because nobody else is going to make them for you people that do not show any respect.
> 
> You might as well go back to stock rooted, because shortly that will end up being the best "base" .
> 
> So Yeah say "you don't care" piss off every actual dev that is making these things , and would be making new ROMs from source when it drops, just because some kid cannot grow a pair of balls and admit he "borrowed" other peoples works..
> 
> So on that note, get your noses out of this kids ass and make him grow up a little, before you just piss off the rest of the community and all you have left is a brown nose and one modder ...


Thank you! These are the same idiots who called Rev a "dev" we have maybe 2 real devs for this phone and like 5 kids just copying and pasting. And idiots who say it's not a big deal are retards who believe that these 14-17 year old, moms titty milk breathed kangers could actually do something from scratch... Well news flash ass lickers, they can't! .. Ok now I'm done.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkside79

Not this crap again. Just get over it already man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## damngood98

Watcher64 said:


> To all the people saying "they don't care" , ok here is what is going to happen with that attitude ..
> 
> The Dev's that are making ROMs that Mohkg is using for his base are going to go away, because it is going to piss of the DEVs that put their hard work and time into giving the community something FREE and to see it ripped off without any credit ..
> 
> There will be fewer ROMs for Mohkg to use as a base.
> 
> You will end up with OLD ROMs because nobody else is going to make them for you people that do not show any respect.
> 
> You might as well go back to stock rooted, because shortly that will end up being the best "base" .
> 
> So Yeah say "you don't care" piss off every actual dev that is making these things , and would be making new ROMs from source when it drops, just because some kid cannot grow a pair of balls and admit he "borrowed" other peoples works..
> 
> So on that note, get your noses out of this kids ass and make him grow up a little, before you just piss off the rest of the community and all you have left is a brown nose and one modder ...


hope that wasn't directed at me. all i'm trying to say is if he's kanging stuff but starts giving credit there's likely not going to be trouble. i've had a few phones. some of the best roms i've used were people who just took other's roms and added their own tweaks and themes (htcclay anyone?). but, they always gave credit. no problems, no issues. i just think the kid still has a chance to fix it. he doesn't come across as a disrespectful little sh!t quite like some others i've seen. i'm gonna stop posting in the thread here. it's going to work out however it's going work out.

it is, however, getting awfully sad the rate at which stuff like this is starting to happen in the android community. and i suppose it's not going away but only increasing as "devs" are getting younger & younger. but that's the thing about children. they're still learning. they're going to make mistakes. how you go about trying to teach them from those mistakes goes a long way.


----------



## Watcher64

damngood98 said:


> but that's the thing about children. they're still learning. they're going to make mistakes. how you go about trying to teach them from those mistakes goes a long way.


I agree a mistake is a mistake, but a mistake repeated over and over and over and over, is either intentional , or insanity, either way it does not end well ....


----------



## Mohkg

u know what u guys r assholes except supporters i feel like sending privite builds only to supporters because the rest of use beleive this bullshit and watch how many people r going to kang my next rom for google wallet so watch it

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Watcher64

Mohkg said:


> u know what u guys r assholes except supporters i feel like sending privite builds only to supporters because the rest of use beleive this bullshit and watch how many people r going to kang my next rom for google wallet so watch it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


Well now the other shoe drops, I have google wallet working , on my personal ROM which I will fully admit is a combination of Tuesday, and libs from a couple of other ROMS, so don't feel special , and I am no where near calling myself a dev ..

So what you are saying is IF we don't agree with you stealing shit, we are assholes, and I say stealing because you do it without giving credit, maybe my next statement will get me banned so I have a reason not to look at your adolescent bullshit .... "GROW THE FUCK UP!!!"

(OH , and on another note, I am going to laugh my ass off, when people using your GW start getting the security error, and then they will not even be able to use GW when it officially drops, because I am sure you are not going to warn them about that.)


----------



## roth.7

This is an issue of ethics, morals and respect. If you've capitalized on advances made by the hard work of others, it's a basic civil common courtesy to acknowledge their efforts. I personally don't see any point to all the name calling and crap slinging, it doesn't accomplish anything. If you copied all of Thursdays init.d files you should own up to it and give him some credit. Plain and simple. You would want someone to recognize your efforts if they were building off of your work. Do unto others as you would have them do to you etc. Following those ground rules helps to strengthen the entire community of open source. Anything else is completely counterproductive and encourages the opposite of open source. As a community we can accomplish greater development as a loosely connected team working together than as isolated indv. The variable that keeps that flow working is respect. That's the only barrier. Thursday openly shared his fixes for xloud etc with Raycaster from darkside. Why? Because he asked, and he showed some respect. This stuff isn't complicated. I'm sure you've got some relevant things to contribute to the community, don't waste it. So you got called out trying to get over on thursdays stuff. So what. Packing up your toys and going home isn't a solution. That sucks for you and you punish all the people in your thread. This is basic stuff parents teach their kids early on. Acknowledge what you did, say your sorry and learn from your mistakes. Pay some respect and move on.​
*re·spect*  (r







-sp







kt







)​

_tr.v._ *re·spect·ed*, *re·spect·ing*, *re·spects*​*1. *To feel or show deferential regard for; esteem.​*2. *To avoid violation of or interference with: _respect the speed limit._​*3. *To relate or refer to; concern.​

_n._​*1. *A feeling of appreciative, often deferential regard; esteem. See Synonyms at regard.​*2. *The state of being regarded with honor or esteem.​*3. *Willingness to show consideration or appreciation.​*4. respects* Polite expressions of consideration or deference: _pay one's respects._​*5. *A particular aspect, feature, or detail: _In many respects this is an important decision._​*6. *_Usage Problem_ Relation; reference. See Usage Note at regard.​[From Middle English, _regard_, from Old French, from Latin respectus, from past participle of respicere, _to look back at, regard_ : re-, _re-_ + specere, _to look at_; see spek- in Indo-European roots.]​


----------



## ro6666lt

thread closed and moved to general.


----------

